
Checkout page A/B testing: 3 dead-simple changes increased sales by 15% - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/checkout-page-ab-testing-increase-sales/
======
sokoloff
I'm a little unconvinced based only on the data/graph shown.

It appears that the test "Boosting All" got out to an early lead (sometimes
statistically invalid if there are "forcing links" that the dev team is
generating and I've even seen teams use those links to order/convert, without
thinking through the implications of those actions on the data purity [they're
honestly just testing to make sure the changes don't break the site, and
naturally need to test all the way through; I don't think it's done to
intentionally bias results])

I'd want to see the graph just from Jan 21-26, or to see the day-wise, rather
than cumulative, graph/data. It looks to me like it's not winning anywhere
near 15% on the right 2/3rds of the graph.

------
robryan
Doesn't effect this test at all. But I think the most common reason I will hit
checkout on something I don't intend on buying at the time is because shipping
cost or payment methods aren't listed elsewhere on a site.

It would be interesting to now do another A/B with just the extra email info,
looking at the 2 examples the lack of info about why you want the email is the
major thing that would put me off.

~~~
brc
That's the first thing I thought of. I understand the urgency to try out new
things, but testing each individual change would have been more interesting as
data. Perhaps the email change was responsible for the bulk of the
improvement. Perhaps the visa and security links were - it's going to be hard
to say.

~~~
jwatzman
Perhaps the security links increased conversion by 45% alone but the email one
dropped it down to what they saw. No way to know...

------
iconfinder
I'm sure it's the icons from Iconfinder which increased sales :-D

